# Guilty Pleasures



## Hydroburn (Feb 15, 2015)

Heard this the other day, and remembered how much I used to like Born In The USA album when i was a kid. What are some songs, that secretly when you are alone, you sing along or tap your toe or do some kind of dumb little dance... but if you pulled up to a stop light in your car you would turn that shit down so no one hears?

Mine is Darlington County. It is a real tough song.... we got rock n roll music blastin out the t-tops! singin sha la laaaa la laa la la laaaaaaa la


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 15, 2015)

when you grow up you will no longer give a fuck who hears you sing your "pleasure" song:
be loud and proud


----------



## 2paranoid (Feb 20, 2015)

I've listened to at least one Bjork song (most days more) for years. she is an incredible artist but I wouldn't want my friends knowing I bump Bjork LOL


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Feb 28, 2015)

There isn't a song that I like that I won't admit...I was country when country really wasn't cool... I used to get teased at school all the time...now I'm 50 and country is "in" fuck off is my new attitude. I like most kinds of music.

Here's one that I like when I was about 30 that people got a good chuckle out of...


----------



## seek guy (Feb 28, 2015)

Living on Tulsa Time


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## KLITE (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## Lady Highfly (Oct 26, 2015)

who can resist the thong song!!!

www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oai1V7kaFBk


----------



## This_Is_Sparta (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## Viron (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## Lady Highfly (Nov 5, 2015)

Viron said:


>


 i LOVE purple rain!!! oooohhhhh oooooohhh ooooooohh oooh


----------



## Lady Highfly (Nov 5, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


>


what a classic!


----------



## BustinScales510 (Nov 5, 2015)




----------



## Hydroburn (Nov 20, 2015)




----------

